# best mono for shock leader



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

getting ready for our trip to the OBX and took all the Pro Spec off my heaver reels after several breakoff's last year and respooling with Tri Plus again. I have been using Big Game 50 lb and do ok with it. I have tried Ande and didn't like the way it tied knots. just wondering if there is a better line than the BG


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I use BBG. Cheap, works great, and everywhere has it.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

I started using Sakuma for my shock leader this year and really like it and now use it for my main line as well. Strong, smaller diameter, cast really smooth and I've had no problems with the knots. here are a couple of guys who sell it. 

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/store.php
http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/default.asp
also Joe Moore, he's in Avon @ 252-996-0116


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I like Sufix Superior.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

checked Tommy's and he only has it to 25lb ... need at least 50lb and clear


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Sufix Superior only comes in up to 25 also


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Sufix Superior only comes in up to 25 also


Are you sure?

I ordered mine from Amazon.


Sufix Superior 1/4-Pound Spool Size Fishing Line (Yellow, 50-Pound) 


by Sufix 


Be the first to review this item 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Price: $11.99 & FREE Shipping on orders over $35. Details 




Only 3 left in stock (more on the way). 

Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available. 




Want it tomorrow, May 28? Order within 1 hr 17 mins and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details 








•Superior mono rated top line by "The Professional's of Sport Fishing Magazine" for 130 lb. class
•Incredibly strong-Superior line and leaders rank among the highest in tensile strength
•Incredibly tough and abrasion resistant
•Controlled stretch for fast recovery and excellent hook setting power


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

didn't look at amazon but I want clear for a shock leader


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I use Sufix Tritanium 50lb and 80lb for most of my shock leaders. Sufix Superior goes up to 130 lb.

John


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

running Tri as my main line so might as well run it for shock leader too


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> running Tri as my main line so might as well run it for shock leader too


bbg in clear,ties to ANY mono as a shock and does great!! Ande is good line,but NO imho,it is no better than bbg.. And bbg does tie better knots.. Never had any problem with prospec last two years,but have heard tons of folks like yourself complain?? Don't know if it was bad batches or not,but may go back with bulk spool of the tri.. Last batch of the chart tri I got was not so slick that a knot would not secure,so I guess I got burned a few years back on a bad batch as well... Don't want to loose a drum or any big fish because of a bad batch of line,did that with stren years ago,never again!!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> bbg in clear,ties to ANY mono as a shock and does great!! Ande is good line,but NO imho,it is no better than bbg.. And bbg does tie better knots.. Never had any problem with prospec last two years,but have heard tons of folks like yourself complain?? Don't know if it was bad batches or not,but may go back with bulk spool of the tri.. Last batch of the chart tri I got was not so slick that a knot would not secure,so I guess I got burned a few years back on a bad batch as well... Don't want to loose a drum or any big fish because of a bad batch of line,did that with stren years ago,never again!!


 Ive been using prospec 2 seasons now also haven't had any issues, the grumblings ive heard are that it isn't as abrasion resistant etc which may be true compared to tri but that stuff casts like a dream and I change my line often...geo


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Kenny I never did like Stren anything. the ProSpec did seem to cast good and good knots but had several breakoffs on big fish last year and don't like that one bit. never really had a problem with the Tri but just ran out of the 20lb Tri and heard good stuff at the time about the ProSpec then the reviews kind of changed on it cutting easily. I got a fresh spool of Tri 20 to spool my heavers back up with. We'll be down the 9th of June ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

geo said:


> Ive been using prospec 2 seasons now also haven't had any issues, the grumblings ive heard are that it isn't as abrasion resistant etc which may be true compared to tri but that stuff casts like a dream and I change my line often...geo


all it takes even with fresh line is one to take you over the bar and cut new line in a heartbeat on a shell


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

geo said:


> Ive been using prospec 2 seasons now also haven't had any issues, the grumblings ive heard are that it isn't as abrasion resistant etc which may be true compared to tri but that stuff casts like a dream and I change my line often...geo


 Yep,same deal with Tater and I last two years with prospec.. Never had any problem with breakoffs or even fraying up,but hearing bad reviews from everyone ain't a good thing...



surfchunker said:


> Kenny I never did like Stren anything. the ProSpec did seem to cast good and good knots but had several breakoffs on big fish last year and don't like that one bit. never really had a problem with the Tri but just ran out of the 20lb Tri and heard good stuff at the time about the ProSpec then the reviews kind of changed on it cutting easily. I got a fresh spool of Tri 20 to spool my heavers back up with. We'll be down the 9th of June ...


 Used stren from early seventies to the nineties with never a problem..Used the 25lb iceblue from everything from kings to drum and it was the ticket.. Switched to 20 bbg in green for quite a few years.. Would still be using it if they hadn't came out with these smaller diameter lines that cast so much better...


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

BBG, All I ever use for shock leaders. I also like Floro.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I like ProSpec...more abrasion resistant than Tri+ imo. The slightest little nick & I'm respooling. Don't hafta respool nearly as much with ProSpec as I ever did with Tri+.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

BBG all the way


----------

